# Hey Goob, Is This Your Brother??????



## Critter

I came across this picture the other day on another forum and wondered if he could be related to you?


----------



## PBH

that's a hell of an idea....


----------



## LostLouisianian

Home Depot here I come !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dunkem

Na, takes to much time to take it off the toilet and then put it back on. :shock::shock:


----------



## riptheirlips

Man that just made my Christmas shopping easy for next year


----------



## johnnycake

A true visionary!


----------



## CPAjeff

Dunkem said:


> Na, takes to much time to take it off the toilet and then put it back on. :shock::shock:


A little Velcro and you avoid all the work!


----------



## LostLouisianian

This is my favorite thread...I beat goobmeister too it.


----------



## Loke

That's the second damndest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Catherder

If it's Goobs brother, I wonder what was on the menu?


----------



## Springville Shooter

Revolutionary!!!! And cooler than the other side of the pillow.

10 points for use of the best Goobism.-----SS
10 more points for top of page!







.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Catherder said:


> If it's Goobs brother, I wonder what was on the menu?


Dear Lord let's hope he didn't cook it in the commode !!


----------



## johnnycake

LostLouisianian said:


> Dear Lord let's hope he didn't cook it in the commode !!


That almost hurts worse than a broken scope on an expensive guided once in a lifetime sheep hunt. Not really though.


----------



## wyogoob

Springville Shooter said:


> Revolutionary!!!! And cooler than the other side of the pillow.
> 
> 10 points for use of the best Goobism.-----SS
> 10 more points for top of page!
> 
> .


 ah, ha, ha, ha

Hey, this is my favorite thread.


----------

